# StarCraft 2 overheating video cards



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

From http://www.examiner.com/x-50604-Phi...2-overheating-video-cards-Blizzard-issues-fix


> Some StarCraft 2 players are having their play sessions cut short when the new RTS destroys their video cards.
> 
> The problem stems from a very unlikely place; the game's menu system. These screens are not framerate locked. Since there is no action occurring, leaving the video card with nothing to do, the game renders the menu at an alarming rate. Since there is no cap on the framerate the video card will render the frame until it destroys itself.
> 
> ...


----------



## jonny992 (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh dear, this is bad.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Kinda glad I didn't get it yet.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Blizzard Customer Service said:


> ** The installer allows multiple copies of the game to be installed
> 
> Unlike previous Blizzard installers, this one will always let you install another copy of the game. It does not check for previous installations so be careful of how many folders you end up making.
> 
> ...


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I see this only happening with systems that have poor cooling. Really it can't be more be consuming than Crysis?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

It cant be compared to Crysis, these are two different scenarios. Crysis is graphically intense and uses complex shaders that put the GPU under a lot of stress hence the heat. 
This Starcraft issue is because your card tries to render as much frames as it can every second (Only on the Menu). Its just like running the ATI Tool to find artefacts(+999fps). 

Question Kola (getting SC2 tomorrow) could this issue be also solved by forcing V-Sync in the Nvidia/ATI control panel?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I was going to mention VSync in the first post as this limits the framerates to match the refresh rate of the monitor (60fps/60Hz), but I'm not sure what the *frameratecapglue=30* line does. Better to use the recommended solution until Blizzard release a patch.

If you want to try VSync, make sure you set it to 'Forced' rather than 'Enabled' in the graphics control panel to make sure the game's settings don't over-ride the control panel's settings.

btw, the latest ATI 10.7a beta driver now allows antialiasing for ATI cards.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

To be fair, an uncapped framerate is no reason to fry a GPU.
If it's overheating simply because it is running at full load than your issue is inadequate cooling as you'd run into the same problem by running things like 3DMark or Furmark.

VSync and a FPS cap will help temporarily but it won't fix the real issue.

Blizzard themselves said:


> Screens that are light on detail may make your system overheat if cooling is overall insufficient.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Im sure if you can run furmark for a hour without overheating that this will hurt your system. 
That line caps the frames at 30 fps.
Be careful about changing anything about starcraft blizzard is being ban happy with this game.


----------

